# One month till Maui



## kelela92 (Apr 15, 2009)

So, what kind of ideas, advice, thoughts, etc do you guys have for me? This is my 3rd time going (1st when I was 12, 2nd to get married 3 years ago). We took the Westin offer, so that's where we'll be. What to do? What must I see? 

We've already done Hana (will do Haleakala, but probably not at sunrise). Will be staying in Kula our last day, so that's already on the agenda. Eating at Hali'imaile General store the last day too. My HS classmate lives there, so we'll be meeting up with him (he's also the "sous"? chef at Waimea), so may get a free Chef's table dinner. 

We have no real activities besides golf, and even that's not really scheduled. 

So, start throwing out your ideas. All I want is beautiful pictures and a nice tan when I go home. Everything else is cake.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 15, 2009)

Use the search function (search this forum button) and search for "Maui" for a ton of good ideas that have already been posted.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 15, 2009)

How about their newest thrill - ziplining?  There are several locations (including the volcanic place).  On a more sedate level, take a ferry to Molokai and see what Hawaii really was like


----------



## Barbeque (Apr 16, 2009)

Search these forums   If you are going to buy a timeshare buy resale

Plenty of great fish to eat in Hawaii
We like to snorkle at Kapalua bay and at Black Rock
Kimos Restaurant has great food and an awesome location


----------



## kelela92 (Apr 20, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> How about their newest thrill - ziplining?  There are several locations (including the volcanic place).  On a more sedate level, take a ferry to Molokai and see what Hawaii really was like



Have you done any of the ziplining? I know there's basically two areas to do it. Ka'anapali and Upcountry. If you, or anyone else has, which is better and worth the tons of money? lol. 

That is on our list of maybe's. Maybe I will do the Molokai, I really  miss going to Hawaii and being a local and living on the "local sides" of the islands. Especially on O'ahu when it'd rain and everything is so green, lush, beautiful, the Ko'olaus, etc. Sigh. I love Hawaii. lol or at least the non-touristy side of it. Putting that on my list of maybe's.


----------



## kelela92 (Apr 20, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Use the search function (search this forum button) and search for "Maui" for a ton of good ideas that have already been posted.
> 
> Have a great trip!



Searching. So far, not a lot and I'm on page 4 of my "Maui" search. Hoping to find much much more.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 21, 2009)

kelela -- still trying to get up the courage -- we are senior citizens


----------



## MON2REY (Apr 21, 2009)

How about Parasailing?  I think my wife and I are going to try it in May (and we're almost seniors - 60 ish).


----------



## kelela92 (Apr 21, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> kelela -- still trying to get up the courage -- we are senior citizens



That is no excuse!!! Although, I know my folks told me that they both get freaked out by heights now, when they never did when they were younger. lol. I'm sure if I go ziplining, I'll be doing it alone, DH is afraid, and he has no excuse. LOL

I wish I could do the Lanai or Molokai trips, but ugh, so expensive. For that kind of money, I could play some of the top notch golf courses. Sigh. When did everything get so expensive? Oh yeah, when they have to make up for lack of tourists. Maybe I'll just go snorkel everyday instead. Will have to work off all that food. 

So far on my list. Golf. Snorkeling (no tour, but thinking about it). Maybe hiking in the lava tunnels. Haleakala (just to visit, no morning sunrise thing). And finding all the good food (that could take up a lot of time). Maybe the hike at the Iao Needle. That sounded neat. More beach time.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 21, 2009)

mon2rey:  You are still just kids


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 22, 2009)

Skyline Adventures zipline in Ka'anapali-8 ziplines. I too was afraid and after zipline #1 I was the first in line for the 1000 ft run. A blast but wear dark sneakers and clothes as you get red dust on them.
*****Book before you go as the zipline tours sell out. The one near Haleakala is 5 ziplines and less expensive.**********
http://www.zipline.com

Mama's Fish House for lunch in Paia. About $50-$60pp. Killer view and wonderful meals and deserts. Have the concierge book a table and get window seating. http://www.mamasfishhouse.com/

Hula Grill-sit at the beach tables with your toes in the sand and stare at Lanai and Molakai while eating lunch.

Trilogy Tours http://www.sailtrilogy.com/

If you are really adventureous try a helicopter tour. We did Blue Hawaiian. Expensive but worth it.

I can't believe it's 11 months since I went. What a beautiful island. It was a dream trip for us and were married 33 yrs before we could go. It's where I want to send my sons when they get married if that is where they want to go. Nice to have a TS so I can do this.


----------



## kelela92 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks PCgirl54. I think I like the idea of the 8 ziplines and not having to drive to Upcountry. I'm sure I'll be a bit hesitant myself, but honestly, I love heights and flying through the air would be awesome!!!

I too was thinking about a helicopter trip. Ever since I flew in one for my Alaska trip, heck, I was wondering if I could get a license. They are awesome! A great way to see everything. For your helo trip, where did you go? I'm going to check out their site, so if they have one route, no need to answer. Just wondering which "trip" you took.

Is Hula Grill in Lahaina? I keep trying to figure out where we ate last time. We had a list and tried so many different things, I can't remember what/where everything was. 

We actually have been to Mama's Fish House. It was our "wedding dinner". Yup, we got married there 3 years ago. So I know what you mean about getting married there.  This year, we'll be trying out Hali'imaile General Store, I've heard nothing but wonderful stories about that place. And my high school buddy is the chef in Wailea, so he promised us either a BBQ on the beach, or chef's table at his restaurant. We'll see which he chooses. I'm game for either. 

Thanks for the suggestions. I will check all this out. Now the hard part is trying to figure out what our budget should be. Golf is killing the fun (as in, one round would cost us $400, bleah).


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 22, 2009)

We stayed at the Westin also. Terrific resort.

We did the Blue Hawaiian Complete Island Tour. Glenda was our pilot and yes I wanted to be one after taking the tour. Played Izzy's Over the Rainbow as we flew over the mountains. I cried with joy!
We went for broke and booked the Eco copter. Wider window view. If you book online so many days ahead there is a discount.

http://www.bluehawaiian.com/maui/tours/complete_island

Hula Grill is right down from Westin at Whaler's Village.

I wanted to try the Halimaile General Store myself.

Loved Wailea area. 

We rented a jeep and zipped all over the island with the wind in our hair and just had an absolute ball every day.


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 22, 2009)

If you want fairly inexpensive golf, try this out:
Waiehu Golf Course, an 18-hole municipal course in Waiehu, par 72, 6330 yards, Director of Golf, Art Rego PGA; 808/243-7400.  The first nine holes were laid out in 1930 and the rest of the course came 33 years later.  It's almost like playing two different courses in one.  The original nine run along the shoreline.  The back nine are mountain holes, tough and windy.  Fees are among the lowest in the state. 

Now, it's been a good 10 years, but took my Aunt & Uncle with us who were avid golfers.  Looked for the least expensive and tried this out--beautiful views, the course was a bit 'rough.'  

And to think, my uncle, who was just diagnosed with Ahlzeimer's, was arguing with the course about a $29 fee!!!!  (Have no idea what it is today, or if it even exists.)


----------



## kelela92 (Apr 23, 2009)

pcgirl, 

again, thanks for all the info. I'm assuming for the helo ride, that isn't per person is it? Oh gawd, if it is, I'm doomed. lol. At this rate, I'm doing to spend $5k on activities! Darn the golf. hehehe. Nevermind it IS per person. Ouch! For that kind of money, I can go play golf on Lana'i. I think the helo ride is out. 

I will definitely check out Hula Grille since it's close by.  Last time we were there, we didn't really go into Ka'anapali, too crowded. but if it's walking distance, I'm game. I'm going to have to snorkel every morning to burn off all this food.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 23, 2009)

If you are staying a WKORV, I wouldn't really call the Hula Girl within walking distance.  If you walk along the beach it's probably a mile and further by road.  It is in front of Whaler's Village in the middle of Ka'anapali Beach.


----------



## kelela92 (Apr 23, 2009)

The course is still there and it's a local fav (cheap). For visitors, looks to be about $50, which is dirt cheap compared to the others ($150-300). I think what hurts us the most is we play together, so all fees are doubled. Thanks. This is on our list for "practice". Before the big expensive harder course (whichever that one will be).


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 23, 2009)

Check to see if there is a shuttle to Hula Grill at Whaler's Village from Westin. 

Yes,it's pp for the Helicopter ride. Ouch is right but we splurged for once because it was Hawaii. It's very expensive but was on Dh's dream list to fly with Blue Hawaiian and it meant the world to him. There are some that are less expensive for a shorter tour and it's cheaper if you do not book the ECO copters. In fact last year we could have gotten a $75 total discount for touring Westin thru Westin concierge if we flew with AirMaui. They also give a discount for internet pricing.

http://www.airmaui.com/mauihelicoptertours


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 23, 2009)

pcgirl54 said:


> Check to see if there is a shuttle to Hula Grill at Whaler's Village from Westin.



There is a free shuttle approx. every 15 min. from the WKORV to the Sheraton and Westin Hotels.  Hula Girl is very near the Westin.


----------



## Kildahl (Apr 23, 2009)

On _our_ third trip, we discovered the lavender farm, the goat farm and the winery. I scoffed at the prospect of a Hawaiian wine but there were a few we appreciated. Purchased 2 bottles (with another couple), some sandwiches, salads and cheese from a general store down the road and ate a picnic lunch on the winery grounds, overlooking the southwest of the Island 
Also hiked the Kings Highway where the road ends as far as we could. Hiking boots and lots of drinking water highly reccommended.


----------



## kelela92 (Apr 23, 2009)

Kildahl said:


> On _our_ third trip, we discovered the lavender farm, the goat farm and the winery. I scoffed at the prospect of a Hawaiian wine but there were a few we appreciated. Purchased 2 bottles (with another couple), some sandwiches, salads and cheese from a general store down the road and ate a picnic lunch on the winery grounds, overlooking the southwest of the Island
> Also hiked the Kings Highway where the road ends as far as we could. Hiking boots and lots of drinking water highly reccommended.



Well, we have our last day in a B&B in Kula, so we figure we'll explore Kula then. We don't drink, so the wine part doesn't matter, but I sooo wanna go to the lavendar farms and see all the flowers and stuff that they grow up there. For my wedding, I got a bouquet of orchids, I want to see where they came from, things like that. 

What's on/at Kings Highway? Or just purdy hike?


----------



## kelela92 (Apr 23, 2009)

pcgirl54 said:


> Yes,it's pp for the Helicopter ride. Ouch is right but we splurged for once because it was Hawaii. It's very expensive but was on Dh's dream list to fly with Blue Hawaiian and it meant the world to him. ]



I hear ya on that one. For us, I have no wants. Just give me the water and I'm good. Oh and food. Okay, now I'm good. Everything else is something to do, but nothing that's on a dream list. Honestly, I don't even think I have any dream list for Hawaii (been going there since I was in my mom's uterus, so y'know, it's a bit different perspective).

Thanks for the alternative link, I'll go check it out.


----------



## kelela92 (Apr 23, 2009)

I didn't realize how expensive most Maui activities were. At this rate, I think I'll be playing golf, maybe ziplining and that's about it. Thanks everyone for your recommendations. Now, to budget and figure out what we want to do, and what we don't need to do. As I'm sure we'll be back, lol. Maybe in a TS one day.


----------



## Kildahl (Apr 24, 2009)

kelela92 said:


> Well, we have our last day in a B&B in Kula, so we figure we'll explore Kula then. We don't drink, so the wine part doesn't matter, but I sooo wanna go to the lavendar farms and see all the flowers and stuff that they grow up there. For my wedding, I got a bouquet of orchids, I want to see where they came from, things like that.
> 
> What's on/at Kings Highway? Or just purdy hike?



Lavender farm is wonderful but take a sweater or a jacket. Enjoy the lavender tea.

Kings Highway is a lava strewn trail with drop dead scenery. Starts where the actual road ends south of Mekena.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 24, 2009)

I think the Hula Grill is my favorite restaurant on Maui. For us the Road to Hana is a must every trip. We also love just strolling Front Street. The Lahaina Fish Co. is also very good.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 24, 2009)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I think the Hula Grill is my favorite restaurant on Maui. For us the Road to Hana is a must every trip. We also love just strolling Front Street. The Lahaina Fish Co. is also very good.



I was disappointed in the Lahaina Fish Co., but maybe it's just what I had.  And I've only been there for lunch.  Our favorite is still Kimo's on Front St.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 25, 2009)

I prefered Hula Grill to Kimos' In Lahaina. The famous Hula Pie pie cannot be bought at the Hula Grill but at Lelanis' next door. Lelanis' is famous for the fish tacos for two for $12 and you can get the Hula Pie for dessert.

We never did get to eat at Lelani's at Whaler's Village.

http://www.leilanis.com

http://www.whalersvillage.com/restaurants.htm

Did not get to see upcountry or the Lavender Farm and  missed going to the the Home Maid or Komoda bakeries and Saturday Maui Flea Market. T Komoda in Makawao. http://gohawaii.about.com/od/maui/ss/maui_swap_meet.htm

Farmer's markets:
http://www.bestofmauiguide.com/FarmersMarket.html

We went to the one in Kihei during the week and stopped at the vendor stalls in the same town and enjoyed a roadside area where locals sold jewelry and other items. We ate at ALexanders Fish & Chips. Owners were great and so was the fish. About $10pp. 

Went to Wailea and the beach access road next to Grand Walila. You can miss the sign to turn down the road. There is beach parking and a beautiful beach below Four Seasons . I highly recommend you can walk on the concrete path below Four Seasons all the way to the Kea Lani(on the travel channel) along a walkway of mature landscaping and incredible ocean views. Really nice daytrip. It takes about 40 minutes to get back to Ka'anapali area from there. 

If you have not seen IAO Needle area do go and it's free.

Lahaina is a nice town to walk around. Kimos is in Lahaina and we ate Hula Pie there.

There are a lot of things to do that are not expensive. We stayed on Maui for a week and could have spent another 3-4 days to do all we wanted to. We were busy from morning to late at night everyday seeing all we could.


----------



## kelela92 (Apr 30, 2009)

2.5 more weeks. I hate when ppl offer up things after we already made plans. My high school classmate just asked if I needed a room, as he can get me a $60/night room at Wailea Marriot. Kill me now. LOL. 

I have two golf tee times, working on a third. He's going to take me hiking in Haleakala. He can get me a big discount on a cruise (not sure which one, need to find out), ziplining, and snorkeling.  So, maybe we can do some of the things everyone listed. 

I have realized, my next trip there, will include me saving money for all of these things.  I'm too poor this year to do a lot.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 30, 2009)

$60 a night in Wailea. I would be sick!


----------



## kelela92 (May 1, 2009)

Kildahl said:


> Lavender farm is wonderful but take a sweater or a jacket. Enjoy the lavender tea.
> 
> Kings Highway is a lava strewn trail with drop dead scenery. Starts where the actual road ends south of Mekena.



Noted on the jacket. Since we'll be staying in Kula that last night, I really need to bring something.  

Oh, I am sooo there on Kings Highway. Sounds like fun....and beautiful. 

I'm so excited!


----------



## kelela92 (May 1, 2009)

Iao Needle is on my list. We didn't get to see that part of the island last time. Ah, Kimo's. Minus it being in Hawaii, we do have a Duke's nearby, so Hula Pie, not so big. Well, in the sense of needing it. LOL. If I'm there though, I do enjoy a good Hula Pie at sunset in Hawaii. Can't pass that up.

I like the idea of the path down by the Four Seasons. I'll check that out. Seems peaceful, until I either have to drive back through the Lahaina traffic, or DH wants to shop at those Wailea shops. 

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'm checking them out right now and making a list. Seriously my list has more food than activities. I'm going to be fat and broke.


----------



## rubycat33 (May 1, 2009)

*Zip lining Maui*

Just a piece of information.  Weight limit, 260 lb.  Not due to weight as such, THEY SAY IF LARGER YOU GO TOO FAST!   humh, first time at my size I was told I was too fast ;>)


----------



## kelela92 (May 3, 2009)

rubycat33 said:


> Just a piece of information.  Weight limit, 260 lb.  Not due to weight as such, THEY SAY IF LARGER YOU GO TOO FAST!   humh, first time at my size I was told I was too fast ;>)



:rofl: That is hilarious! Makes sense though. I did see one YouTube video and this girl didn't have the weight behind her to stand up (feet on ground). She kept sliding back "up".


----------



## MuranoJo (May 4, 2009)

rubycat33 said:


> Just a piece of information.  Weight limit, 260 lb.  Not due to weight as such, THEY SAY IF LARGER YOU GO TOO FAST!   humh, first time at my size I was told I was too fast ;>)




In PV, MX, it was 200 lbs.  One guy in our group opted out because of that, but when we got there, noticed several who had to be over 200 lbs.  The guys 'catching' them at the various tree-stops were not that hefty, though, so maybe that's why.


----------



## rubycat33 (May 4, 2009)

*Zippy*

Not me.

Yeh the 200 limit in Mexico would really eliminate a lot of people.  But we grow STRONG trees in Hawaii.

This is what they sent.  Maybe it was just diplomatic ;>)



Aloha, Steve -

I am very sorry to tell you that due to safety reasons, we restrict weight to 260 lbs, as it regulates speed.

Thank you for your interest and have a great weekend!

-- 
We look forward to zipping with you!

Skyline Eco-Adventures, LLC
12 Kiopaa Street, Suite 202
Pukalani, HI  96768
Reservations: 808-878-8400   :hysterical:


----------



## taffy19 (May 11, 2009)

Kildahl said:


> On _our_ third trip, we discovered the lavender farm, the goat farm and the winery. I scoffed at the prospect of a Hawaiian wine but there were a few we appreciated. Purchased 2 bottles (with another couple), some sandwiches, salads and cheese from a general store down the road and ate a picnic lunch on the winery grounds, overlooking the southwest of the Island
> Also hiked the Kings Highway where the road ends as far as we could. Hiking boots and lots of drinking water highly reccommended.


The beaches are great but the upcountry is so beautiful. Drive up the Haleakala Crater too. By doing this you pass several climate zones on your way. Take something warm with you because it may be cold and windy at the top.

On a clear day, you can see the beaches of the Big Island and the snow on top of Mauna Kea. Unbelievable but true.


----------

